# Check out my impulse buy...



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a bad looking mare  congrats!
shoulder is alright
Neck looks... long? and needs muscling
Back is a good length
I like the front legs as well, though her hooves have a little too much slope to them
Gorgeous bum!
Posty in the back legs and her hind pasterns are very upright and short
Short cannons as well


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

kac7700 said:


> Saturday morning I got expecting to clean the bathroom and do chores, but my husband had been up for a while on Craigslist and thought I needed this mare.
> 
> I've never had a registered horse before, I guess she's in the Incentive Fund, so I'm trying to learn about that too.
> 
> ...


Love the topside of her pedigree....popular and very current in the WP world. I like her, and I think her neck is perfect....great for getting it level undersaddle and hanging it right out there. She'll break at the wither well. She's built and bred for WP and I can see her doing it.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

kac7700 said:


> Saturday morning I got expecting to clean the bathroom and do chores, but my husband had been up for a while on Craigslist and thought I needed this mare. .


 
My god.. the day my husband ever turns around and says I need ANY horse I'll be looking for a pig to fly by the window!! :lol:


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, can we critique your husband instead? Because he sounds perfect!


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

MelissaAnn said:


> Yeah, can we critique your husband instead? Because he sounds perfect!


Hahahaha! He's far from perfect, but I am thrilled he supports my passion. He wasn't entirely selfless, he kind of wants to ride with me, but that was a little impossible with only one horse. I will admit, I figured his Craigslist "find" had a gas powered motor of some kind...no one was more shocked than me it was a beautiful mare!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

my last mare was my impulse by. Hubby didn't want her but now he loves her to death. lol nice looking mare btw. i don't critique but that was a great impulse buy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse this..


----------

